# How my cat trained me



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

When she hears whip cream can, string cheese opening, or ice cream being eaten, it is my job to give her a little. 

When I go to the bathroom, it is my job to open the sliding door so she can go into the tub, then take a toothbrush and run it along the bottom and sides of the door so she can play with it.

When I work at my coffee table, it is my job to pet her and brush her when she is on the arm of the sofa and she also had me put a pillow there to make a bigger place for her to lay.

In the morning she likes a kitty massage and jumps on my chest so she can get a good one.

In the evening she likes to go into the garage and asked me to keep the sun roof of my car open so she can jump into the car. Of course I have to let her out before I go to bed and ask her to come into the house. 

Even though there is a kitty door off my bedroom bath, she wants me to keep my sliding patio door open at least enough for her to come in or she will stand there and meow and even get on hind legs and paw at the door.

I am sure there is more, but these are the things that come to mind. has anyone trained you?


----------

